# Kaufberatung Nokia Lumia 800



## Hawkzton (2. Januar 2013)

Hallo liebe Community,

meine Freundin wollte sich vielleicht das Nokia Lumia 800 zulegen, ich selber habe z.B. das iphone 4 und bin sehr zufrieden damit, hat irgendeiner Erfahrung mit den Lumia Modellen oder speziell das 800?

was sind so die Unterschiede im Gegensatz zum iPhone? Whatsapp denk ich mal kann es doch, wie siehts aus mit apps? Weil da ja Windows 7,5 drauf ist, hat das einen normalen Android Store?
Oder habt ihr sogar Vorschläge für andere Smartphones die in der selben Preisklasse, die das selbe leisten oder sogar mehr?

Danke im Voraus für Antworten

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Danny


----------



## ΔΣΛ (2. Januar 2013)

Tolles Smartphone, habe ich selbst !


> wie siehts aus mit apps?


Gibt es etwas weniger als bei Apple und Android, aber das fällt gar nicht auf. Denn meisten (gefühlte 95%) sind sowieso nur Mist, bei allen Anbietern (Windows, Apple und Android).


> Weil da ja Windows 7,5


Gibt bald ein 7.8 Update, Quasi ein Win8 Light.


> hat das einen normalen Android Store?


Ja, das nennt sich Marketplace.


----------



## Trolli91 (2. Januar 2013)

Du solltest wohl eher sagen es gibt keinen normalen Android Store, stattdessen den marketplace. Nicht das der TE denkt das man da Androidapps draufbügeln kann 

Als allererstes empfehle ich dir das Gerät im Laden anzuschauen, diese bunte Kacheloberfläche ist nichts für jedermann  Ein Androide ähnelt der iOS-Oberfläche da schon wesentlich eher...

Apps wird es bei WP aber genug geben, die populären Apps wie Whatsapp, Facebook und co. sind in jedem größeren BS und für die wichtigsten Funktionen wird sich immer was finden


----------



## Hawkzton (2. Januar 2013)

@ΔΣΛ 

Mit den Apps klingt ja nem doofeAppFilter, weil ich kenne es nur gut genug vom IOS, allein wieviele Apps es gibt wenn man Taschenlampe eingibt.(Übrigens Manko Apple Leute, wieso keine Standard App?)
das mit dem Update klingt ja cool, ich werd mal im Marketplace schauen, den gibts sicher auch online am Pc oder? Sitz grad auf der Arbeit sonst würd ich mal gucken


@Trolli91


Trolli91 schrieb:


> Nicht das der TE denkt das man da Androidapps draufbügeln kann


 Das hätte ich wirklich geglaubt! Danke für die Info
Natürlich werde ich mir das im Laden angucken, es ist sowieso grandioser weise heute im Angebot für 190 Euro im Saturn!! 60 Euro billiger als Amazon, deswegen werde ich da heute direkt mal hinfahren und mir das anschauen.
Mein Vater wollte sich das vielleicht auch holen, aber er möchte das größere Nokia Lumia 920 oder so, weil er sonst nichts auf dem Bildschirm erkennt, weils zu klein ist 

Danke für die Antworten

MfG
Danny


----------



## ΔΣΛ (2. Januar 2013)

> den gibts sicher auch online am Pc oder?


 http://www.windowsphone.com/de-de/store/featured-apps


----------



## Hawkzton (2. Januar 2013)

ΔΣΛ;4863950 schrieb:
			
		

> Vorgestellte Anwendungen | Windows Phone Apps + Games Store (Deutschland)


 
bedankt!

Wenn sonst noch jemand ein gutes Smartphone kennt was in Preis/Leistung dem Nokia Lumia 800 standhält, dann bitte doch hier posten!

MfG
Danny


----------



## DerKuckuck (2. Januar 2013)

Samsung Galaxy S3 mini (4") oder das Galaxy S2 mit Android 4.
Das Mini s3 ist durchaus nen Blick wert. Im Vergleich zum großen S3 abgespeckte Hardware aber wer braucht nen Quadcore im Smartphone?
Bei Samsung überzeugen zudem die Akkulaufzeiten wenn man den Vergleich zu Apple zieht


----------



## Hawkzton (2. Januar 2013)

@DerKuckuck galaxy s2 ist zu groß und kostet ca. 100 euro mehr als das nokia lumia, und galaxy s3 mini ist perfekt gebaut, gefällt mir sehr gut, aber nicht in der Preisklasse vom Lumia 800

aber danke für deine Vorschläge, sind gute Handys


----------



## Spone (2. Januar 2013)

ich hatte vorher da slumia 800, schönes smartphone allerdings nicht die beste akkulaufzeit
da ist mein htc 8s bedeutend besser, hat aber nur 4gb welches gerade mal 1.6gb freien speicher bietet

wenn es dich nicht stört das es es kein wp8 sondern nur wp 7.8 bekommt schlag zu
alle wichtigen apps sind vorhanden und wp 7.8 wird als low end plattform weiterlaufen
und der nokia app support ist 1a, da wird auch noch eine menge kommen


----------



## Hawkzton (2. Januar 2013)

was heißt denn schlechte Akku Laufzeit, wenn ich bei meinem iPhone 3g an hab und jeder beschissenen APP sogar Spielen Push Nachrichten aktiviere, wäre das auch schnell leer.


----------



## Spone (2. Januar 2013)

also ich kam bei normalen gebrauch auf gut 15 - 18 stunden, allerdings ohne 3g auszuschalten
am ende ist es ja auch schwer vergleichbar da jeder sein handy anders nutzt

ich sag mal so die größten akkukiller beim lumia 800 sind das amoled display (was aber super farben bietet und den bisher besten schwarzwert den ich je bei einem smartphone gesehen habe) und 3g

aber davon abgesehen ist es wie gesagt ein super handy für den preis
nebenbei wp7 unterstützt ja kein paypal für appkäufe aber mit einer d1 karte kannst du apps auch per handyrechnung zahlen 
klappt soweit ich weiß auch mit prepaidkarten


----------



## Hawkzton (2. Januar 2013)

ah ok, ja stimmt, vorallem weil es grade im angebot ist für 199 euro. apple/itunes unterstützt auch kein paypal, hab da click and buy, gibts das da auch im windows store?

danke für deine hilfe


----------



## Spone (2. Januar 2013)

nope, leider nur kreditkarte und handyrechnung
alles andere erst mit wp8

ein kollege hat es so gemacht das er sich eine prepaidkarte bei t-mobile geholt hat und die nur zum appkaufen nutzt
das ist unter wp7 leider die einzige möglichkeit ohne kk apps zu kaufen


----------



## Hawkzton (2. Januar 2013)

das ist echt dumm, sicher dass das nicht über z.b. ne eplus/aldi karte geht?


----------



## Spone (2. Januar 2013)

nope e netzt nicht
nur d1 und ich glaube o2, aber da bin ich mir grade nicht sicher


----------



## Hawkzton (3. Januar 2013)

was ist denn mit dem HTC one V, ist auf vielen seiten platz 1 für 250 euro, gute akku laufzeit android 4, handy ist nicht zu groß usw


----------



## Trolli91 (3. Januar 2013)

Das One V ist keine wirkliche Granate was die Hardware angeht, hab mal hier nen interessanten Beitrag gefunden:
Warum mit dieser Hardware? - Test Xperia Play: Keine Konsole für die Hosentasche - Golem.de-Forum
Der ist 1 1/2 Jahre alt und da wurde die Kombination aus CPU/GPU bereits als nicht zeitgemäß eingestuft. Ich denke da wärst du mit dem Lumia 800 schon besser dran. Ich schau mal selbst ob ich was brauchbares bis 200€ finde..


----------



## Hawkzton (3. Januar 2013)

250 ist so allerletztes Limit! ich danke dir!


----------



## Trolli91 (3. Januar 2013)

So, ich habe mal ein paar Telefone herausgesucht, schau sie dir einfach mal an:
HTC Desire X Daten
Samsung Galaxy S Advance Daten
Samsung Galaxy Ace 2 Daten
Sony Xperia P Daten

Haben allesamt immerhin einen Dual-Core und 768MB RAM. Aus diesen 4n würde ich persönlich das Desire X favorisieren, es ist sehr neu und hat immerhin bereits ICS. Allerdings gibts ja auch mit Custom-Roms die Möglichkeit diese zu aktualisieren, ob einem das zusagt muss man selbst entscheiden.
Das Sony hat, auf dem Papier zumindest, eine nicht wirklich hohe Akkulaufzeit. Wie sich das in Test verhält muss sich noch zeigen, bin erstmal nur über den Preis und die Hardware gegangen 
Das S Advance ist auch nicht zu verachten, es soll wohl auch noch ICS bekommen, ob das stimmt muss man sehen!
Gemein haben alle Handys, das sie keine so schlechten Bewertungen haben. Wenn 250€ dein Limit ist dann schätze ich mal wird es auf einen Zweikampf zwischen dem S Advance und dem Desire X hinauslaufen.

Vielleicht fällt jemand anderem aus der Community noch ein brauchbares Telefon ein


----------



## Hawkzton (3. Januar 2013)

@Trolli91 ich danke dir erstmal, wieder gleich mal bei Zeit drüberschauen, ich weiß selber das 250 Euro nicht grad bombastisch ist...

Aber das klingt schonmal gut, danke danke für deine Mühe

Was versteh ich unter ICS?


----------



## Trolli91 (3. Januar 2013)

ICS = Ice Scream Sandwich, Android 4.0
Google hat bereits 4.2 ausgerollt, ist demnach nicht das aktuellste aber wie man schon an der Versionsnummer erahnen kann ist 4.0 wesentlich aktueller als 2.3 wie bei den anderen 3 Handy's der Fall ist  Mich persönlich stört das nicht, bin mit meinem S2 von 2.3 direkt auf 4.1 umgestiegen und habe 4.0 übersprungen 
Viele werden dir aber sagen das eine aktuelle Androidversion einfach ein MUSS ist (dabei werden natürlich auch Sicherheitslücken geschlossen, wenn man sich aber nicht auf diversen Seiten herumbewegt wird da aber voraussichtlich nichts geschehen).


----------



## Hawkzton (3. Januar 2013)

ah ok, verstehe, ja ist doch cool, ich melde mich später mal, wenn ich die handys angeguckt habe, es muss aber auch meiner freundin gefallen 

nachher kommt ne das ist hässlich, ne das ist zu groß, garnicht so leicht.


----------



## FrozenLayer (3. Januar 2013)

dNyForFame schrieb:


> ah ok, verstehe, ja ist doch cool, ich melde mich später mal, wenn ich die handys angeguckt habe, es muss aber auch meiner freundin gefallen
> 
> nachher kommt ne das ist hässlich, ne das ist zu groß, garnicht so leicht.


 Wenn es Windows Phone und Nokia sein soll, könntest du auch noch ein paar Wochen auf auf das Nokia Lumia 620 warten. 

250$, also auch ein €-Preis in diesem Bereich.
3,8"-Display, 800x480 Pixel
5MP-Kamera
1Ghz Dualcore Snapdragon S4
512MB RAM
NFC
und dazu eben die sehr guten Nokia Apps wie Karten, Musik, City-Kompass, Navigation und mehr.

Soll im Februar/März auf den Markt kommen.


----------



## Spone (3. Januar 2013)

das lumia 620 könnte ich auch empfehlen
windows phone 8 ist ziemlich gelungen und für den preis scheint das 620 ein nettes gerät zu sein

oder wenn du dein limit noch um ein paar € überschreiten könntest das hier
HTC Windows Phone 8S schwarz blau

ich komme vom lumia 800 und bin im großen und ganzen zufrieden mit dem 8s


----------



## Hawkzton (3. Januar 2013)

ja vielleicht kann sie auch noch was warten, weil ich hab auch im april vertragsende und hol mir dann mein iphone 5^^ dann kriegen wir beide ein neues, danke für die vielen beiträge werde mir heute abend alles mal in ruhe durchlesen!

MfG
Danny


----------



## FrozenLayer (3. Januar 2013)

dNyForFame schrieb:


> ja vielleicht kann sie auch noch was warten, weil ich hab auch im april vertragsende und hol mir dann mein iphone 5^^ dann kriegen wir beide ein neues, danke für die vielen beiträge werde mir heute abend alles mal in ruhe durchlesen!
> 
> MfG
> Danny


 Super! Aber über das iPhone müssen wir nochmal reden....






...war 'n Spaß.


----------



## Hawkzton (3. Januar 2013)

bis jetzt schlägt das nokia lumia 800 alle handys, soviel besser ist das 620 auch nicht.

außerdem ist das 800 im angebot von 199 euro im moment, mich stört der akku den man "nicht" ausbauen kann, weil der fest integriert ist.
Lieg ich da richtig?


----------



## ΔΣΛ (3. Januar 2013)

Ja...


----------



## Hawkzton (3. Januar 2013)

das wird beim 620er genauso sein oder?

wäre der einzige nachteil an dem handy


----------



## FrozenLayer (3. Januar 2013)

dNyForFame schrieb:


> das wird beim 620er genauso sein oder?
> 
> wäre der einzige nachteil an dem handy


 Ob der Akku wechselbar ist, weiß ich nicht aber das Cover ist wechselbar. Ein weiterer Nachteil vom 800 ist, dass es kein Windows Phone 8 bekommt und nur einen Singlecore hat.


----------



## Trolli91 (4. Januar 2013)

Ich rate deiner Freundin sich zuerst bewusst zu werden was sie möchte:
*Windows Phone* wie hier propagiert (Tests im Netz kannst du fast immer vergessen, die sind doch alle gekauft  Die Oberfläche muss man allerdings gern haben...! ), *Android * (  Was ios nicht sooo unähnlich ist und viele Modifikationsmöglichkeiten bietet  ) oder eben *ios* (wo dein Handy quasi von der Laderampe fallen würde  )

Bevor nicht diese Entscheidung gefallen ist braucht man eigentlich nicht spekulieren, so wirklich kann man Androiden und WP's nicht miteinander vergleichen, da stehen sich zwar die Technischen Daten gegenüber, aber "was zählt ist auf dem Platz"


----------



## Hawkzton (4. Januar 2013)

iphones sind einfach zu teuer.

Ein besseres Android Handy mit ics im rahmen von 250 euro und weniger.

bis jetzt keins gefunden, was das nokia lumia toppt!

und ich mein nokia 800 grad 199 angebot. Das lockt schon und gilt nur noch heute, das übt schon druck auf einen aus.

Aber deswegen, brauch ich eure hilfe!
Also nochmal:

Smartphone was mit nokia 800 lumia mithalten kann:

max 250 euro
max 3,8 zoll bildschirm bzw halt nicht mehr als 10,irgendwas CM
muss nicht unbedingt das android 2.3 haben.


Viele Grüße
Danny


----------



## Spone (4. Januar 2013)

also im wp bereich aktuell keins, ich würde sagen kauf das lumia 800
solange es nicht wichtig ist jeden furz verstellen zu können und man den kachel look mag ist es ein top smartphone
an apps ist alles da was man so benötigt und man hat halt noch die nokia apps die definitiv nicht zu verachten sind und allesamt auch immer noch aktualisiert werden
der einzige kritikpunkt von mir ist die akkulaufzeit wozu ich ja schon etwas geschrieben habe und das fehlende wp8 update


----------



## Trolli91 (4. Januar 2013)

Und ich sage dir bei den Androiden das Desire X von HTC und das Galaxy Advance von Samsung.
Hardwaretechnisch sind beide überlegen, allerdings ist WP auch besser an die Hardware angepasst, weshalb eben auch nicht so viel benötigt wird, von der Leistung her sage ich deshalb, auch wenn in den Androiden wesentlich mehr drinsteckt: *Gleichstand.* Mit dem Nokia und den Androiden wirst du alles machen können was du willst (außer mega-highend-metzel-Egoshooter [wird auf dem Lumia auch nicht gehen]  Ich schätze mal das benötigt deine Freundin ohnehin nicht  Anspruchsvolle Spiele laufen dennoch, auf meinem alten GT 7.0 lief ALLES anstandslos, bei diesen Telefonen also erst Recht)
Aus diesem Grunde ist es, meiner Meinung nach, wirklich nur eine Systemfrage. Bei Android hat man zig Möglichkeiten das Gerät genau auf sich zuzuschneiden. Vor allem mit Custom-Roms kann man das Gerät auch selbst up-to-date halten (Android 4.2 auf dem GT 7.0, wer hätte das gedacht?  ) 

Aus diesen Gründen empfehle ich dir eins der beiden genannten Androiden. WP-Fans werden dir ihre Lumia-Geräte empfehlen, so ist das eben immer wenn man um Empfehlungen bittet  

Geh raus, schau es dir an und beurteile was dir besser gefällt, die Windowskacheln oder die 1000 Verstellmöglichkeiten bei Android.


----------



## FrozenLayer (4. Januar 2013)

Du hast die qualitativ hochwertigen Nokia-Apps für die Lumias vergessen, die bietet kein Android. Es sei denn mit Werbeeinblendungen oder für Geld aus dem Store und selbst dann meist nicht in der Qualität. 
Bei WP8 hast du ganz viele Sachen eben schon standardmäßig mit dabei ohne viel Frickeln zu müssen. Bei Android hast du zwar diese 1000 Verstellmöglichkeiten, die du aber auch durchgehen musst um auf den gleichen Umfang von WP8 zu kommen. Und am Ende sieht bei WP8 trotzdem alles wie aus einem Guss aus, bei Android hast du dann einen bunten Spielzeugkasten als Telefon weil jede App auch noch komplett anders aussieht.


----------



## Ahab (4. Januar 2013)

Warst du jetzt mal mit deiner Freundin gucken? Weil ich hab das Gefühl, ihr dreht euch hier im Kreis. Mach es einfach davon abhängig, was ihr gefällt. Dabei musst du dich ja nicht auf das Lumia, oder das Desire X versteifen. Ihr könnt euch auch andere Androiden und Windows Phones ansehen, einfach um zu gucken, ob euch (respektive ihr) das Betriebssystem gefällt.


----------



## FrozenLayer (4. Januar 2013)

Ich denke mal rein von der Bedienung wär' das iPhone am Besten. Fand die Tastatur vom iPhone wie auch vom WinPhone sehr präzise und angenehm zu bedienen, das hat mir bei Android gefehlt. Und ich hab echt viele Tastaturen bei Android ausprobiert, keine wollte so recht...


----------



## Trolli91 (4. Januar 2013)

Vergessen habe ich sie nicht, ich wollte vermeiden das es auf eine WP vs Android Diskussion hinausläuft 
Ich habe keine Ahnung was bei den Nokia Apps qualitativ so hochwertig sein soll, bitte beschreibe es doch. Die einzig wirklich gute Nokia-App die ich bei Android gern hätte wäre die Kartenapp, Offline-Navigation ist schon echt stark! Aber sonst? Nebenbei: Es geht hier um WP7, nicht um WP8.
Man muss auch nicht erst 1000 Verstell_möglichkeiten_ (ich hebe Möglichkeiten gern hervor, es sind *Extras *die man haben kann)  durchgehen um den gleichen Funktionsumfang zu haben. Auch an dieser Stelle: Was kann denn WP7 was Android nicht kann? Ich höre immer nur Thesen (nicht speziell von dir), aber keine Beweise!
"Bunter Spielzeugkasten" ist im Bezug auf Android, wenn man WP7 dagegen sieht, komplett fehl am Platz  Wenn ich mir die Lumias anschau seh ich immer nur bunte Kacheln die durch die Gegend hüpfen, bei einem Androiden seh ich einen Startbildschirm und ein Menü in dem die Anwendungen aufgelistet sind. Das die Windows Phones diesbezüglich bunter Einheitsbrei sind würde ich nicht als Vorteil herausheben. 

Daher meine Bitte: Beantworte mir die Frage was WP7 besser macht als Android und versuch bitte auch nicht das Design von WP über das von Android zu stellen. Wer WP besser findet soll dies nehmen, wer Android besser findet soll jenes nehmen. Daher auch immer wieder meine Aussage das es unterm Strich auf eine Designfrage hinauslaufen wird.


----------



## FrozenLayer (4. Januar 2013)

Keine Ahnung warum DU ausschließlich von WP7 redest, der TE hat bereits gesagt dass Lumia 620 zeitlich und preislich ebenfalls in den Rahmen passt, und das hat WP8.
Hier gehts zu den Nokia Apps, die sich perfekt an den Modern Ui-Stil des Telefons anpassen, inklusive den gewählten Farbakzenten. Dazu eben z.B. Facebookintegration, was für seine Freundin auch ein großer Vorteil sein kann sofern sie Facebook nutzt. 
Für mich ist Android eher der bunte Spielzeugkasten weil die Apps fast alle komplett eigene Farbverläufe, Menüführung und Elementanordnung haben. Das konnte ich bei Windows Phone nicht feststellen. Darüber hinaus ist die Verwendung von einer Akzentfarbe wohl kaum "bunt".

Android ist was für Leute, die die komplette Kontrolle über das System haben wollen (geht aber auch bei Android meist mit Garantieverlust einher bzw. geht überhaupt nicht). Bin mir nicht sicher, ob die Freundin des TEs so ein Kontrollfreak ist oder lieber ein leicht zu bedienendes, funktionsfähiges und mit vielen Funktionen und Extras gespicktes Smartphone will. Wer viel Ahnung von der Materie hat, kommt natürlich mit Android auch ungefähr da hin, wo WP8 ist und noch weiter. Für Leute, die wenig Stress mit dem Telefon haben wollen oder sich wenig für Technik interessieren, sind mMn WP bzw. die Lumias die bessere Wahl.


----------



## Spone (4. Januar 2013)

city lense, nokia musik, externe wiedergabe, xpress browser und nokia trailers sind zb auch sehr gute apps 
allgemein machen die nokia apps einen sehr guten eindruck und im gegensatz zu samsung und htc (wp geräte) werden die apps regelmäßig atualisiert und es kommen immer wieder neue hinzu
was mir bei den wp apps gefällt ist das sich ähnlich wie bei ios das design durch sämtliche apps zieht was ja bei android nicht der fall ist

android bietet sicherlich auch gute apps aber so viel kann ich zu dem vergleich nicht sagen da ich seit fast 2 jahren wp7 nutze und android 4.0 nur vom galaxy tab kenne was ich nach 2 tagen umgetauscht habe ^^


----------



## Hawkzton (4. Januar 2013)

Trolli91 schrieb:


> Und ich sage dir bei den Androiden das Desire X von HTC und das Galaxy Advance von Samsung.



Das Desire X hat 4 gb interner speicher da muss ich dann noch eine Speicherkarte kaufen z.b. die? weil sonst kann ich da übertrieben ausgedrückt 7 bilder 5 spiele und 4 lieder drauftun.

Das Galaxy Advance hat dafür noch android 2.3?

MfG
Danny


----------



## FrozenLayer (4. Januar 2013)

dNyForFame schrieb:


> Das Desire X hat 4 gb interner speicher da muss ich dann noch eine Speicherkarte kaufen z.b. die? weil sonst kann ich da übertrieben ausgedrückt 7 bilder 5 spiele und 4 lieder drauftun.
> 
> Das Galaxy Advance hat dafür noch android 2.3?
> 
> ...


 Ich würde nach Androiden gucken, die eine möglichst große Modding-Community hinter sich haben. Und das ist weder beim Desire X noch beim Galaxy S Advance so. Derartige Telefone erhalten meist auch kaum Updates außer die Nexus-Serie und ein paar Mainstream-Phones. Eventuell das Galaxy S2, vielleicht wird es zum April hin günstiger und rutscht auf die 250€-Schwelle.


----------



## Trolli91 (4. Januar 2013)

Ich habe gerade einen Text geschrieben den ich mal nicht veröffentliche, bevor das hier in einen Zickenkrieg ausartet 
Dabei ist mir nur eins aufgefallen: Was bei WP7 Standard ist, ist bei Android entweder schon drauf oder bekommt man problemlos drauf, andersherum sind auch einige Apps von Android bereits bei WP7 oder bekommt diese problemlos drauf.
Das hat mir nur vor Augen geführt: Entscheidend ist was einem besser gefällt  Ich denke darauf sollten wir uns einigen, am Ende entscheidet eh der Threadersteller welches Design ihm besser gefällt.


----------



## Hawkzton (4. Januar 2013)

joa ich bin ja sowieso nen spielkind ich bleib bei ios, weil ich die vielen Möglichkeiten liebe, da meiner Freundin das eine eh zu groß ist, wird sie beim lumia 800 bleiben, die entscheidung find ich nicht dumm, da das lumia echt klasse ist und sie bis jetzt nur so ein uralt samsung bis jetzt kannte, eins der ersten touch dinger, wird das lumia 800 schon ein gigant für sie sein.

 das doofe finde ich nur, ist der akku. Warum ist der fest? taugt der wenigstens was

@Spone wie lange hattest du das lumia 800 denn, ist der akku nach monaten/jahren schwächer geworden, so dass es dir aufgefallen ist?


----------



## Spone (4. Januar 2013)

ich hatte es gut ein jahr lang, schwächer wurde die akku nicht, am anfang war es noch schlimmer bis der akkupatch kam der es schon verbessert hat

ein kleiner tipp ist wenn der gerät länger im standby ist (zb bei der arbeit) von 3g auf e umschalten, das wirkt wunder


----------



## Ahab (4. Januar 2013)

Jo, am besten standardmäßig auf E lassen, das reicht für Mails, Messenger und ggf. auch Facebook und einige Apps. Damit hält der Akku echt deutlich länger. Ich persönlich höre eh die meiste Zeit nur Musik damit und wenn ich mal Speed zum Surfen brauche tun die drei Klicks nicht weh.  Gibt ja auch Apps mit denen man sich WLAN, 3G, etc auf den Homescreen verknüpfen kann.


----------



## Hawkzton (5. Januar 2013)

ganz ehrlich, zuerst wird sie eh noch das alditalk internet haben, welches Eplus hat und um da wirklich ne 3g verbindung zu kriegen die was taugt muss man sich:

a) nicht bewegen
b) im freien sein
c) an einem ort, wie großer bahnhof oder sonst was

weil sonst werden da eh nur bis zu max 100 kbyte/s kommen und das bekommt edge auch hin.

Danke für eure Hilfe, so wie es aussieht werden wir heut zum Saturn fahren und das Lumia 800 holen.

MfG
Danny


----------



## Hawkzton (5. Januar 2013)

haben jetzt das nokia lumia 800 in weiß für 199 euro gekauft, hätt ich kein iphone hätt ichs mir wahrscheinlich auch geholt finde das sehr schön

danke für eure hilfe, ich wusste auf euch ist immer verlass!

MfG
Danny


----------



## Trolli91 (7. Januar 2013)

Na das ist doch schön  Kannst ja nach ner Weile noch ein wenig Feedback zum Umgang mit dem Telefon hinterlassen (Eigenheiten, Besonderheiten, Fehler, etc. )


----------



## Trolli91 (7. Januar 2013)

Habe gerade gelesen das das Galaxy S Advance Jelly Bean erhalten hat. Hätten die das nur mal eher gemacht, Jelly Bean wäre DER Bringer gewesen bei der Telefonwahl  Samsungs mit Jelly Bean laufen einfach spitze, das ärgert mich gerade so sehr als ob ich mich "verwählt" habe  (was ich bereits getan habe, kurz vor Veröffentlichung des Galaxy Note habe ich das S2 erworben  )

edit:
Noch mehr ärgert mich gerade der Doppelpost -.- Sorry!


----------



## RavionHD (7. Januar 2013)

Hi,
wie wäre es eventuell mit einem Galaxy S Plus? 
Hab ich neulich meiner Mutter gekauft und bin selber entstaunt (habe selber eine Lumia 710).


----------



## ct5010 (7. Januar 2013)

Bobi schrieb:


> Hi,
> wie wäre es eventuell mit einem Galaxy S Plus?
> Hab ich neulich meiner Mutter gekauft und bin selber entstaunt (habe selber eine Lumia 710).


 
Der hat sich das Lumia doch schon gekauft...


----------

